# Rumor: DirecTV 5 LIL Launches



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is the schedule of local into local (LIL) launches from DirecTV 5 located at 72.5. Consider this info rumor until official announcements are made.

*9/28/2004*

Boise
Burlington
Waco
Fort Wayne
Greenville
Sioux Falls
Springfield
Syracuse

*10/5/04*

Cedar Rapids
Evansville
Peoria
Toledo
Johnstown
Tri-Cities
Chattanooga
Columbia MO

*10/12/04*

Davenport
Charleston
Traverse City
Lincoln
Youngstown
Champaign
Fort Smith
Wausau


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Do we know what model recievers will support the 72.5 location?


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

I really hope that date is right, knowing locals here (Boise) are only around a month away, I know both my mom and my in-laws will be happy (they can't WAIT to drop Cable One). I have survived 8 years without locals off a sat, but it'll still be nice to get them over the sat, rather than an antenna.


----------



## moedog (Jun 20, 2003)

But aren't all these markets already available on DISH? Why wait? Sorry I just had to remind everyone....


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

moedog said:


> But aren't all these markets already available on DISH? Why wait? Sorry I just had to remind everyone....


People are waiting since they don't want to mess around with E*'s crappy STB's. Sorry I just had to remind you...


----------



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

Hope that this is accurate. I've been waiting for my locals for a LONG time (been a D* since 1996).


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

moedog said:


> But aren't all these markets already available on DISH? Why wait? Sorry I just had to remind everyone....


But D* has Tivo and Tivo works. Sorry had to remind you.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

2nd dish obvious. Will remap as 110 using Sat-C LNB & combiner via 101 or 119.


----------



## simon (Apr 11, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what this Multi sateliite receiver means ? Does it mean it will work with 2 different satellite dish or 2 different satellite locations ?


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

What is going to happen to Nahuel 1 and AMC 6? Is DTV leasing one of those dishes?


----------



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

Any confirmation yet of the start-up dates?


----------



## Thumperb (May 29, 2004)

Here in Syracuse @ the New york State Fair there is a Directv booth and one of the people there told me its a definate go for locals 9/28 in Syracuse.Going back today to ask if we need a second dish.Will let you know.


----------



## newlions (Sep 11, 2004)

Anyone have an update on this? I called DTV last week and they said the only solution for 72.5 would be the 2 dishes (no superdish) but they still weren't ready to announce hardware specs. As usual, it's hard to tell if the CSR really knows what's going on.


----------



## lowjeep (Jul 23, 2004)

There is still no info for CSR's about what equip will be required. I know more than most only because I take the time and energy to come to these forums. I try to pass the info on to as many coworkers as possible but there are several call centers around the country.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

Yup, we wont get anything until you guys do pretty much. I know a lot more by coming to the forums.


----------



## starrsrg (May 20, 2004)

So what is the typical process used to notify customers their local channels are available? Will we see something in our bill or a message in the receiver inbox? Perhaps a separate mailing? Phone call?

Since we will require new hardware in Boise I'm really anxious to get on the list as soon as possible. Especially with the ST blackouts I'd really like to be able to tivo my local channels along with any other game I plan on recording just in case the last 5 minutes of the game I'm interested in get blacked out.


----------



## Stevo (Sep 13, 2004)

starrsrg said:


> So what is the typical process used to notify customers their local channels are available? Will we see something in our bill or a message in the receiver inbox? Perhaps a separate mailing? Phone call?
> 
> Since we will require new hardware in Boise I'm really anxious to get on the list as soon as possible. Especially with the ST blackouts I'd really like to be able to tivo my local channels along with any other game I plan on recording just in case the last 5 minutes of the game I'm interested in get blacked out.


The last few batches got postcards saying locals were coming, it made a lot of the local newscasts, and there will be lots of TV Commercials.

Your best bet is to call on occasion, ask when Locals are available, the CSRs should be able to tell you if its still 'sometime 2004' or 'not currently planned' or hopefully 'coming x month 2004, will need upgrade, verify equipment' in which case you could get your equipment upgraded.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

So far, only Toledo has been announced for a Sept 28th launch.
Boise will be in mid-October.

So far, the list in this thread is wrong on 2 cities.
We'll see about the rest.


----------



## bwohlgemuth (Sep 22, 2004)

_So far, only Toledo has been announced for a Sept 28th launch._

Where did you get confirmation of the September 28th launch?


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

bwohlgemuth said:


> _So far, only Toledo has been announced for a Sept 28th launch._
> 
> Where did you get confirmation of the September 28th launch?


Yes, I'd like to know as well. I haven't heard a word from D* regarding locals here in Toledo. And, everytime I contact them, the CSR acts as though this is the first she's ever heard that Toledo will be getting locals. What an outfit they are! Go to their website under Programming, Local Channels, plug in a Toledo zip code and you get the "Locals are coming in 2004.......", call or e-mail them - no one knows anything. Go to channel 999 where they list the cities currently receiving and those scheduled to receive locals in 2004 and Toledo does NOT appear on the "Coming in 2004...." list. Not only does their right hand not know what the left hand is doing, they've never even met!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

You might want to check out http://www.dbsforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&postid=317131#post317131. There's a post from somone who says they were supposed to start beta testing LIL's from 72.5 but that's now on hold, no reason give by D* to them.


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

RAD said:


> You might want to check out http://www.dbsforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&postid=317131#post317131. There's a post from somone who says they were supposed to start beta testing LIL's from 72.5 but that's now on hold, no reason give by D* to them.


Thanks RAD. As I was reading the thread, I got excited until I got to page 2. Rats!!


----------



## DizzyDean (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, I know that the Boise locals have been delayed. I work for Dtv and we were told today that any locals that would be coming off of the 72.5 Sat location would be delayed until further notice. No reason was given and I am as disappointed as anyone. Employees were supposed to be a test group for the locals in this area and installs of a second dish for locals were supposed to be scheduled in the next week or so. So, no locals at this point for us in Boise. Oh yeah, when you call into Dtv to ask about launch dates for locals or anything, actually. The CSR will give you all the information we have on the topic. We like hearing you complain as much as you enjoy doing the complaining.


----------



## dark3d (Sep 16, 2004)

Dizzy, 

Yup. Fort Smith was originally slated for 9/28, and got bumped to the 10/12 date. I haven't been informed of any deviations from that date as of now, so hopefully we won't get knocked back again.


----------



## Jaded13 (Sep 6, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Here is the schedule of local into local (LIL) launches from DirecTV 5 located at 72.5. Consider this info rumor until official announcements are made.
> 
> *9/28/2004*
> 
> ...


 latest from D lcl's from 72.5 are on hold for the time being


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

DizzyDean said:


> Oh yeah, when you call into Dtv to ask about launch dates for locals or anything, actually. The CSR will give you all the information we have on the topic. We like hearing you complain as much as you enjoy doing the complaining.


Thanks for the update Dizzy, but that is not entirely true. It has been my experience over the last three months that you receive a different answer every time you contact D*. I contacted them by phone, e-mail and fax - several times each via the first two methods - and I received different answers each time. It finally took a fax to D*'s VP of communications to get a better answer which was that he expected Toledo locals to be up and running about Sept. 1. I realize that D* is a sizeable company but someone there needs to coordinate the info being disseminated to it's customers. Case in point - go to channel 999 and wait for frames 11 and 12 - still says nothing about Toledo locals coming in 2004. Perhaps that's because they won't be!!


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Dizzy, you are the man to ask then. 

What hardware, next to a second dish will be required to recieve the 72.5 locals? Will only some model recievers be able to get the signal (ie DTV+ Recievers for 110/119) and what will we use to combine the signal?


----------



## dark3d (Sep 16, 2004)

Our office is now sayin Fort Smith is scheduled for 10/19/04.

I will be going to affils. on Monday to setup.


----------



## podog (Sep 22, 2004)

dark3d said:


> Our office is now sayin Fort Smith is scheduled for 10/19/04.
> 
> I will be going to affils. on Monday to setup.


What date have they told you that you would start getting work orders for customer installs? I called DTV yesterday and they were clueless that FS was even close to getting locals. She just kept saying that the website says coming in 2004. I told her that her company had issued a press release for those 24 markets and it said late September/early October at the latest. She basically said whatever... I don't have that type of information.. and hung up on me.

I'd like to call DTV when you start expecting work orders so that I can get on the list early...


----------



## DizzyDean (Sep 23, 2004)

I understand that dtv is a VERY sizable company and they have many people that answer the phones. I can tell you that the information we have is all pretty well coordinated and I cannot speak for those that don't do thier job correctly. I work in the dept pretty much at the end of the line. When the first 3 people can't answer a question you get to talk to me. And I can tell you that we really do give you all the information that we have on any subject. You might have talked to the V.P. of communications about toledo locals. But, I can tell you that you won't have them on the 1st of Sept. So, does that mean people are purposefully giving you false or misleading information? No, not at all. It just means that there is a lot that goes into serving 13 million people with thier entertainment needs. Many things have to go right in order for those locals to go on the air. I can only speak for my dept. But, we really are heavily kept tabs on as far as information and misinformation goes. I understand your frustration (and mine) with locals. But, I have been waiting 5 years at least, I can wait a little longer. 
As far as the equipment goes for said locals. They really did not tell us what the equipment was going to be other than a second dish. A ird with a apg is also going to be needed. We were supposed to be the training for the installers as well. So, equipment I really don't know about. Not sure if anyone does.


----------



## dark3d (Sep 16, 2004)

I asked a rep yesterday, just to find out what new info they had:
_"Mid 2004, hardware yet to be determined. Likely multi dish."_

I don't think they will really be told anything until the switch is about to be thrown. If you start telling people firm dates and taking orders for dish swaps, then you'll have a whole pile of unhappy customers when they don't come through with their expected timeline. Believe me, they hear a whole heap of complaining every time they even mention problems with the schedule. We're starving for work because we hired enough installers to cover the work load, and now we're getting 1-2 jobs per WEEK waiting for locals to hit. It's a whole different story when your livelihood is depending on someone else to get with the program...

on an unrelated note,

DTV isn't fronting cost for the dual dish adapter available for the existing masts. I was told customer cost for the 'rams horn' mount was around $50. The big prob is that it will only support two 18"s. Most of the existing mounts I have run across are insufficient to support one dish, much less TWO and an extra mount.

Between pole mounts, LOS issues, and apartment complexes around here, I'd be willing to bet that 25-30% of the upgrade orders won't be capable of receiving 72.5 signal on site.

I do like the fact that barring LOS problems, our signal will be great compared to Dish. :grin:


----------



## dark3d (Sep 16, 2004)

alebowgm said:


> Dizzy, you are the man to ask then.
> 
> What hardware, next to a second dish will be required to recieve the 72.5 locals? Will only some model recievers be able to get the signal (ie DTV+ Recievers for 110/119) and what will we use to combine the signal?


A 4x4 or 6x8 switch will be required. FlexPorts available on these specific switches will accomodate the 72.5 input. Your installer will auto config or redetect switch on your IRDs to enable the expansion input. If your IRDs don't support or don't have the required software at time of install, it will likely be swapped out. (And we have a BUNCH of D10s...)

I have a list of receivers which support the new switches if anyone is interested.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

I would like to see that list. I am wondering which of my recievers will be able to pickup 72.5 and which won't...


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Also, what if you have a Phase III dish. I would want to add a 4th Dish for the 72.5

Is this possible?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

New dates and hardware setup:
http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/localmarket_01.asp


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

jeffgladd said:


> New dates and hardware setup:
> http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/localmarket_01.asp


Any idea what the date of this was? Last I knew, the launch of ALL locals from 72.5 has been delayed until further notice - no reason given.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

This info is all out today (supposedly). I got it from the tivocommunity.com forum regarding 72.5. This was posted as well:

The DIRECTV Group at Merrill Lynch Media & Entertainment Conference 

A couple related quotes from Eddy Hartstein vice chairman (from today 9/28):

...new markets will be rolling out:
"literally over the next four weeks"
"by late next week through the end of October"


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

jeffgladd said:


> This info is all out today (supposedly). I got it from the tivocommunity.com forum regarding 72.5. This was posted as well:
> 
> The DIRECTV Group at Merrill Lynch Media & Entertainment Conference
> 
> ...


Well, as you night guess, D* CSR's know nothing about it. The CSR I reached even put me on hold for about five minutes and "went to check it out further." Probably went to the can. When he came back, he very apologetically told me that "no one knows anything beyond what's on their website." This is what is so frustrating to me. Obviously, the top brass keeps their employees in the same darkness that they keep their customers in.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

My question is, has anyone compiled a list of recievers that will be able to recieve the new 72.5 and 95 programming?


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

Just checked out the schedule on SolidSignal. I find it quite ironic that Toledo is the first market to be released, given how it was passed over for locals by both DirecTV and E* for a long time.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

gor88 said:


> Just checked out the schedule on SolidSignal. I find it quite ironic that Toledo is the first market to be released, given how it was passed over for locals by both DirecTV and E* for a long time.


Maybe it's because of the issue that D*'s seeing. If you check out this thread,

http://www.dbsforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38664&perpage=15&pagenumber=6

it sounds like something similar to E*'s AMC-2 plan, the footprint isn't what D* expected.


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

gor88 said:


> Just checked out the schedule on SolidSignal. I find it quite ironic that Toledo is the first market to be released, given how it was passed over for locals by both DirecTV and E* for a long time.


True. However, it means nothing at this point. See this post from a D* employee over in dbsforums.com:
http://www.dbsforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?postid=318409#post318409


----------

